

What Developers Think: Then and Now - nathanwdavis
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/228000080;jsessionid=WBLSKHWFFVZNHQE1GHPCKH4ATMY32JVN

======
lusis
"Last year, jQuery wasn't known by enough developers to be included in the
survey. This year, thanks in part to Microsoft including jQuery with Visual
Studio"

Seriously? I love Dr. Dobbs but it feels so out of touch lately and that
statement is indicative of that.

